# Extension réseau WIFI Livebox Play avec airport extreme



## Olllivier5239 (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais étendre mon réseau WIFI venant d'une Livebox Play avec une airport extreme et des airport express. Je n'ai que des Macbooks récents et à jour.
J'ai vu dans "a vos macs" de décembre 2012 un tutoriel qui semble traiter la question en utilisant la fonction WDS de utilitaire airport.
Malheureusement la dernière version de utilitaire airport (qu'Apple a simplifié) ne donne plus accès à ces réglages un peu complexes et je ne parviens pas à télécharger la version précédente de utilitaire airport (j'ai un message me disant que ma version Lion n'est pas compatible).
Quelqu'un a t il une solution ?

Merci d'avance

Olivier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 ceci peut t'aider je pense : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1482

Dans cette version le WDS est accessible en appuyant sur la touche Alt lors du choix "créer un réseau", "étendre un réseau", etc...

Si cette version ne veut pas s'installer, alors télécharge 5.6.1 depuis le lien donné ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258615/installer-utilitaire-airport-5.1-sous-mountain-lion

Ensuite fais ceci : 

- télécharge unpkg : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/16357/unpkg
- ouvre le .dmg de Airport Utility (double-clic), puis ouvre le .pkg avec unpkg (clic droit, ouvrir avec)
- dans le dossier AirPortUtilty créé, tu trouveras l'application "Utilitaire Airport".
- renomme la en "Utilitaire Airport5.6"
- glisse-la dans le dossier Applications / Utilitaires


----------



## Olllivier5239 (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ceci peut t'aider je pense : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1482
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse... J'avoue que je désespérais un peu et je ne comprenais pas pourquoi je ne pouvais pas utiliser l'ancienne version d'utilitaire Airport.
Je vais réessayer en rentrant ce soir.

Olivier


----------



## leorose (12 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 
Avez vous réussi à étendre votre réseau? 
S'agit il du dernier modèle de livebox? Avez vou utilisé du wds? Avez vous un lien vers le tutoriel? 
Merci de votre aide. 
David


----------

